# Found him in my driveway...



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

He's pretty and not at all like any chicken I have.
Very short but not bantam-tiny.
Extra toes on feathered feet.
Not scared of the dogs and didn't freak too much or act up when I caught him.
He's also very hungry.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very pretty! He looks like a Silkie mix


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

His comb looks very pale to me. Is that normal?
It doesn't look damaged, just kind of grey.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm not sure. Silkies have mulberry skin so that might change how his skin looks. Are his wattles the same color? From the picture they look to be darker than his comb


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

He looks just like one I've got that's half silkie


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

He looks like a Cochin.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What’s with these crazy chickens? We had one just show up and join our flock too, at least she was a hen so we’re getting eggs... it’s just weird that chickens are looking for new homes, 
The grass is always greener.... I guess....🤷‍♀️


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is pretty.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Comb is lighter than his wattles, but the mulberry skin comment makes sense.
I get at least one spare/wandering/dumped chicken each year.
Last year it was a teeny white bantam hen. 
One year I came home after a long shift at work at work and there was a huge dark thing on the fence.
I didn't know what it was. Maybe a buzzard. I remember saying,"Oh God please don't let it be there in the day light.."
Then I went to bed.
The next day I had a very large male Turkey. He was cool. He got named Derek, hung out with all the other creatures and 
passed away about 5-6 years later. I still have a couple of his tail feathers in a jar in the kitchen.
I bought him a hen once but he didn't want anything to do with her.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool looking chicken


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is nice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like he at least found a good place to call home. He maybe wormy which can cause pale combs. Since you don't know his history won't hurt to treat him. He's a handsome dude. We have akot of mix breeds here and often find a new bird someone dumped off or somehow found ita way here. Mostky roosters but have has alot of gaming hens end up here. I don't mind as long as they stay out of my barn. Birds poop on everything!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Do silkies have extra toes too? My thought was Salmon faverolle mix. They have extra toes. and that cream head with black throat. Maybe a faverolle slikie mix? We used to have a faverolle rooster, this is not my photo though.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Do silkies have extra toes too? My thought was Salmon faverolle mix. They have extra toes. and that cram head with black throat. Maybe a faverolle slikie mix? We used to have a faverolle rooster, this is not my photo though.
> View attachment 219802


Yes thay have the 5 toes. I think this guy to too small to be a faverolle mix. And he has a silkie style comb


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He looks like a first generation silkie X Cochin. That is one of the new things with silkie crossed. After a few generations breeding back to a silkie you end up with cute fluff balls with a cute little top. 
I did a fast google search and found his brother lol (not really but looks like it)








People around here get rid of their roosters by dumping them. Makes me so mad! It’s a bio-security issue for those with chickens plus its cruel. I actually got kicked out of our local chicken group for saying so and suggesting they take them to the sale where they could get a little money, the roosters get a fast death and go to feeding someone rather then ripped apart by wild animals.
But it looks like your guy lucked out and was dumped at a good place!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Be really careful with strange chickens mycoplasma sucks


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks everyone, for the good wishes! Jessica - that does look like the stray. Happybleats good point about worminess -- that's on tomorrow's agenda.
Triple Share Nubians - I have him separate but he was consorting with mine through the fence when I found him. I hope to keep him apart until Feb. He does not have any signs of respiratory issues right now. Thanks for the warning about mycoplasmosis(?) I have not had that disease here to my knowledge (and don't want it!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Whatever he is, hes pretty. Hope he works out for you!


----------



## cherrynberry (Jan 13, 2022)

He is definitely a Silkie mix. I don't see SF in him. He is a pretty boy, but due to the smooth feathering, I would say he is some sort of F1 or F2 Silkie cross.


----------

